# Tyranny is here



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It isnt our gov------- yet. Right noe its tyranny by big tech. When one half of America is silenced freedom will die. To bad the stupi republicans didnt get rid of we 230, but the RINOs let us down.

Now they ate trying to get Parlor and OAN off the google ap list, and FOX off the air. This is getting even vrazier than I expected.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As I said on the other thread.....he had it coming. Just about every post had a disclaimer saying "no evidence this is true."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see they took some things off Twitter while Tucker Carlson was reading it on tv tonight.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

When you flat out lie and agitate, repeat debunked conspiracy theories it's what happens.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They are not interested in protecting us bearfan the are interested in silencing us.

Besides I didnt lie I have a twitter account but have never used it. I dont have facebook.

They are shutting down ---- well they are getting a lot of flack so Ill wait and see.

Why do they leave on the death to America crazies. They like them more than you or I?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Since we dont have that many members I will quote from another site for some differeny perspective.



> Discord which is another liberal China backed media platform just deleted 30,000 and counting patriot members who supported president trump
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Apple just gave parlor due notice 24 hours to tow the liberal line or Apple will pull their app from Apple store the first amendment as we speak is being destroyed and there is no one to stop this.





> I never thought I would be alive to watch the destruction of the Mighty USA. I was wrong.





> No I'm afraid that isn't the case there will be no unbiased media anymore even if new media groups are formed there will be no way for to get access through the internet without being cropped in a way that they will need to conform to a social norm. Right now there are some sites that are struggling to stay a float but even Google has you jump through hoops to be able to access the site. By that are you human bull**** and parlor has officially made it impossible to access certain accounts without logging in to see them or has deleted that account all together.
> Even open forums like these as well as many others will eventually be made to conform or be made to shut down. No more talking about anything that the liberal nazi don't find offensive even talking about guns. Where does it end we are so screwed





> If you use it or not is irrelevant. What's relevant is the loss of freedom of speech. You can't watch the news on tv anymore because of untruthful bias, you won't get anything that you want to hear or read, it's going to be what they want you to hear and read





> I know people who lost their jobs over some pretty harmless twitter posts.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Freedom of speech has never meant freedom from consequences. They have reaped exactly what they have sewn.

The President of the USA doesn't need twitter/facebook anyway. Any hour or any day he can call a press conference and speak directly to the public.

The old rule my mother always said rings true, if you can't say anything good don't say anything at all. Those that lose their jobs, well, would it be any different if someone said a racy joke at coffee and got fired? Words, be it in person or somewhere else have consequences.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You guys are right, there should be consequences. So, since they have invoked those consequences on President Trump and other conservatives, when will those consequences be applied to all of those who pushed the fake Russian collusion? Pretty much every Democrat in Congress as well as all major news reporters and scores of celebrities pushed this lie repeatedly. Used false information to defame the President. Used false information to attempt impeachment and remove him from office.

When are the accounts of these people going to be suspended?

Fair is fair, right?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The old rule my mother always said rings true, if you can't say anything good don't say anything at all.


 I cant begin to tell you the disdain I have for that statement and the sympathy I have for the people say and worse believe it. Those mothers taught their children to roll over and be good slaves. That very idea is why society is in the shape its in. It destroyes good peer presure and is a recipe for social decay. . Oh look little Jonny is haveing sex with little.Jane. But, but. but Jony is 30 years old and Jane is only seven. Your terrible didnt yor mother teach you if you cant say anything nice dont say anything at all? I hear this a lot, and I call bs. I will bet that 90% of the people who say this their mother never said it. Therfore this totaly stupid statement shouldnt be blamed on your poor mother. Accept the responsibility for the idiot thing one says. I cant believe adults repeat such bs drivel. You hit my number one pet pieve and destroyer of respect.

huntin1 the democrats still repeat the Russian bs because social media suppresses truth.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It needs to be fair both ways, just not side with the left.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> BREAKING: FBI Claims Jurisdiction and Yesterday Took Control of Shredded Ballots Being Analyzed in Georgia - Sends Them Back to Shredder


 Move along nothing to see here. There goes the evidence. I can hear the average democrst noe saying, oh this is just normsl, but if the shoe was on the other foot thry would be marching in the streets and burning things down.


> The FBI in Georgia stopped the forensic analysis of shredded ballots, took the ballots away from the forensic team and brought them back to the shredder


.

The FBI has become the democrat equivalent of the KGB.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> First It Was the Jews, Then Christians Came Next . . .


 Came next my ***. Thd godless bas=×%$ards started a few years ago when they became the pedophile party.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Mexico's president criticizes the social media censorship of President Trump.President Andres Manuel Lopez Obrador slammed the blocking of President Trump online. He noted everyone has the right to free speech on social media.


 Since democrats like everyone better than fellow Americans maybe they will listen to Mexico. END THE TYRANNY Before the constitution dies.



> On Friday, Google and Apple both suspended Parler from their app stores, claiming some of the political posts on the platform incite violence and need to be regulated.


 Regulated so everything agrees with them = tyranny.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I must have got in before the lock. Downloaded Parler Friday on my iPhone. Today it is gone from the app store.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> I must have got in before the lock. Downloaded Parler Friday on my iPhone. Today it is gone from the app store.


 Can you even imagine how the liberals would cry if they were silenced. For example cut all the mainstream media and only let them listen to OAN and Newsmax.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

They are saying that Trump's mental state has gotten much worse and that he is unhinged.

The affliction seems to be contagious and spreading.

That leaves little room for people to find a way to start getting along.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And about 74 million people say the same thing about creepy Joe.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> They are saying that Trump's mental state has gotten much worse and that he is unhinged.
> 
> The affliction seems to be contagious and spreading.
> 
> That leaves little room for people to find a way to start getting along.


It sounds like your loosing it. You and Ken (repugnicans is that something like deplorables) need to go see your doctor. It could be terminal TDS. :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You need to see the doctor.....you must have dementia.

You are so blinded by hate, you can't see anything rational....I'm out of here .....not worth it.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> You need to see the doctor.....you must have dementia.
> 
> You are so blinded by hate, you can't see anything rational....I'm out of here .....not worth it.


Seems like a wise move. I think I will join you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> You need to see the doctor.....you must have dementia.
> 
> You are so blinded by hate, you can't see anything rational....I'm out of here .....not worth it.


 :rollin: You need to go see the doctor, no you do, no you do, no you do, no you do. :rollin: What because us REPUGNICANS will not roll over?????

Im not blinded that's why I see every time a person checks the box democrat they stick the scissors in the base of another babies skull and scramble their brain as they come from the mother. That and perpetuate AIDS. I don't hate I mourn the dying and the dead. We don't hear much about Unplanning Parenthood, but I did hear today that they are now harvesting body parts from them while they are still alive because that way the organs are more viable. It's kind of shocking to hear how barbaric humans can be towards one another. Just because the screams are muffled in the uterus doesn't mean your not cutting apart and killing the little ones.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You are so blinded by hate


Really lets check that out.
Who has called Trump all kinds of names?
Who calls the opposition party names?
Who has wanted Trump destroyed for four years?
Who has posted false claims during the impeachment ?
Who defends the helpless unborn with their vote?
Who is for the freedom of parents to choose their own schools?
Who is for the freedom of speech? 
Who is for the freedom found in the second Amendment?
Who is for and who is against the cancel culture?
Who is for and who is against robing the working to give to the lazy?
Who through taxes actually robs from the middle class and makes the rich richer, and further pushes lockdowns destroying small business, but makes richer their friends at Amazon, Walmart etc but dont go to church?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:withstupid:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The scary part isn't just about deleting Trumps accounts.

It is the APP of Praler getting shut down. BIg tech is censoring people on all levels.

This is why Section 230 and other things need to be looked at. Remember when I talked about this months ago.

Remember when I talked about "who are the real Nazi's".... who is controlling info and media.... oke:

Ken you brushed it off and said.... well the democrat party doesn't own media... well their follower do!

The Praler thing should scare the hell out of anyone.

This isn't a Dem's vs Republicans thing. IT IS A FREEDOM OF SPEECH issue. It is showing you how someone can control everything the people see. They are trying to control our information!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This meets the very definition of tyranny. Its just big tech doing it for the democrats so the democrats think they have deniability.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Cuomo flips. Many of us and conservatives in the news said if Biden wins liberal states will open. Today Cuomo is saying what Trump has said for months. That they have to open for the economy or there will be nothing left to open.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Cuomo flips. Many of us and conservatives in the news said if Biden wins liberal states will open. Today Cuomo is saying what Trump has said for months. That they have to open for the economy or there will be nothing left to open.


EXACTLY... that is what is totally scary about all of this COVID Stuff. All of them did it to give the president a black eye. They knew he didn't have the complete authority to "shut down" a nation because of states rights. But yet screamed that he should. They didn't take the help he gave them (NYC with the hospital ships). They blamed him for not getting them the equipment.... WHEN HE DID!! They blamed him for deaths when states made the decisions to move patients into nursing care facilities... the list goes on and on.

Also I believe he is up for "re-election". Shows you the games these elected officails play to stay in power.... not many actually have the country and people in mind. this goes for all of them!!! :bop:






Look how Pelosi snaps at this reporter. But then states she never held up aid... but then in the next breathe says.... I held up aid..... :eyeroll:

It was all a political game these people were playing because they wanted to hurt the President.... it is just sickening.

BTW.... there were bipartisan bills brought to Pelosi 44 times to give people aid and she either refused to give them a vote/hearing.

Now if people really want to do some research.... look what happened to some doses of vaccination. I think it was in NYC where some got "DUMPED" because they were extra's that were supposed to go to hospital staff. But all the staff got them and they didn't redistribute the extra doses to other hospitals or to nursing homes.... THEY DUMPED THEM. Again I believe it was in NYC.


----------



## redlabel2 (Jul 17, 2020)

southdakbearfan said:


> The old rule my mother always said rings true, if you can't say anything good don't say anything at all.


Actually I think that saying can be attributed to Thumper's Mom in "BAMBI"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

redlabel2 said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > The old rule my mother always said rings true, if you can't say anything good don't say anything at all.
> ...


 :rollin: That makes my morning. :thumb: Modern males have become so touchy feely that liberal universities ( I know redundant liberal and university) perhaps require reading Bambi for game management classes.


----------

